
Show HN: Trying to design a news website as a houseplant video game - vdizzle
https://waavg.vlaaaaad.com/
======
vdizzle
I got curious about the way games provide fun, and whether that fun can be
ported into use cases like news and discussion websites.

During this exploration, I arrived at some thoughts around user interface[0]
and user experience[1], and built a simple prototype[2] to show these thoughts
in action.

I'm debating to continue this hobby research - anyone out there interested in
gamification & want to exchange notes / keep each other updated?

\--

[0]Buttons, scrolling, and clicking can be abstracted using game assets,
camera system, and fun gestures
[https://waavg.vlaaaaad.com/#ui](https://waavg.vlaaaaad.com/#ui)

[1]For play to happen, a design needs progression loops, choices with
consequences, and aesthetic feedback
[https://waavg.vlaaaaad.com/#ux](https://waavg.vlaaaaad.com/#ux)

[2]The mechanics of a news website (topics & comments) were used to build a
digital houseplant simulation game [https://waavg-
demo.vlaaaaad.com/demo](https://waavg-demo.vlaaaaad.com/demo)

